# MK4 "Soft Touch" removal?



## EuroBloke (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a simple question regarding this Soft Touch material layed on select plastic pieces. It has worn its days out, it's peeled, and its holding dirt. Looks like crap after a week I cleaned it. But this soft touch material as we know that's layed on the door handles, center console and radio surround? I'm roughly tired of looking at how it looks, and I can take it off with my nails. But that's too time consuming and i'm trying to get the surface complete even. 

So is there any method to knowing a best, clean, quick and effective route? 

I would really appreciate the assistance. Thank you all. :thumbup:


----------



## aschang (May 30, 2011)

if you pop the pieces from the door handles off, the soft touch comes off pretty well with the green scrubby side of the sponge with soap and water. After you get most of that crap off, if there is any sticky adhesive junk left, wipe it off using some isopropyl rubbing alcohol and it should come off:thumbup: 

As for the radio surrounding pieces and cupholder lid... its a huge pain to get that off because it is attached to the cage holding in the radio and cd player... but it can be removed and scrubbed to look like flat black plastic. Or you can get fancy! 

heres what i did to my car a couple weeks ago concerning the same problem 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5316098-soft-touch-pain-in-the-***&highlight=soft+touch 

good luck!:laugh:


----------



## EuroBloke (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you so much, man!! I asked a few locally, they were like "Use mineral spirits and a paint scraper".... oh hell naw. But i'll get to work today on it! :thumbup::beer: 

Dope set up in your jetta btw. I was going to vinyl wrap all the pieces something. 

But cheers brother! :beer:


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

i used diluted "purple power" cleaner and a finger nail brush. took a while, im sure finger nail polish of something along the lines of that would work well


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

Simple Green and a skotch brite pad work well but it leaves the plastic gray. just hit it with some Refinsh Restorer and the parts come out mint.:thumbup:


----------



## 01Golf (Sep 30, 2008)

I used a small knife a scraped it all off and them went over it with scotch bright and alcohol to clean the rest of it off. Very stupid idea VW had painting interior parts that were already that color LMAO. Big time fail! But, you can correct that mistake with taking things apart and some elbow grease.


----------



## speedkillz (Jan 26, 2005)

we used acetone and a scotch bright pad on the beetle.


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

After peal respray with duplicolor vinyl and fabric paint FLAT BLK!!!!


----------



## AutoJet (May 29, 2012)

VR6R0ME03 said:


> After peal respray with duplicolor vinyl and fabric paint FLAT BLK!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Perfect finish after using this. Thanks!


----------



## WolfStock (Jan 25, 2004)

I just did this, however I would *not *use isopropyl alcohol! That turned the plastic milky white. 

Just hot soapy water (dish soap) worked for me, along with elbow grease. Letting it sit in the soapy water for a while (30 minutes perhaps) before scraping helps.

Another trick I used is something I also do for stuff that's baked onto pans with non-stick coating. In cases like that you want something that's firm enough to scrape off the gunk, but not hard enough to scratch. A fingernail works well; but what also works is wood - specifically a popsicle stick and/or toothpick. I just now did mine with a popsicle stick and it worked well.

Again - I would recommend avoiding alcohol. For me at least, it turned the surface somewhat white.


----------

